
Magic Leap Review Part 2 – Image Issues - UpshotKnothole
https://www.kguttag.com/2018/10/01/magic-leap-review-part-2-image-issues/
======
UpshotKnothole
Discussion of part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109182)

